# Question about helmet size



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

There's lots on youtube about how to fit your helmet, but nothing on helmet size, at least that I've seen. 

I've looked at many web sources looking for suggestions on helmet size, but most want to sell you a helmet. 

I have a Schwinn Thrasher that I bought with a P.O.S. flat bar road bike early August, and after acquiring my Felt, I feel the need to upgrade to a better, higher quality helmet.

I measure right at 23.25 (59 cm), which is the borderline between Medium and Large, except for some Specialized helmets where I fit squarely on Medium.

Having had extensive motorcycle experience in my younger years (I owned one of the very first sport bikes to ever hit the market, the Honda VF1000R), I always look for a helmet that fits snug with little adjustment, rather than one that fits more loosely that I can adjust.

Is the premise the same for bike helmets? I'm quite aware that it will all boil down to a fit, but it seems that if I'm correct, I should look at size Medium over Large.

Any thoughts???

Thanks!!!!


Rick


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

No easy anwser to your question. Bike Helmets are a lot like bike shoes and saddles....what feels comfortable to one person won't feel good to another. The shapes differ, suspension systems differ, etc. enough that you might find one brand just "feels better" than another. In the US, all meet similar safety standards so that isn't much of a concern. Typically, lighter = more expensive. Until you know which brand seems to work best for you, best thing to do is to go to an LBS that has a good selection of helmets and try them on until you find one that fits your head and your budget. I live where its hot, so I always ride with a bandana folded and tied around my head, so I know I need to compensate for this when trying on helmets.


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

I understand all that cdhbrad, and I appreciate your post. It's not just a question of Med or Large. I'm right at the border and two helmets of the same brand and model, one large and one medium, will yield a different fit. My question is, should the fit be snug with little room for adjustment, or loose, with more room for adjustment? 

In the event of a crash, G-d forbid, I would think one would want a helmet that's not going to wobble at the impact. Then again, that's thinking with a motorcycle mentality, where the only adjustment of the helmet is on the chin strap.

Thanks again!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RickJP said:


> I understand all that cdhbrad, and I appreciate your post. It's not just a question of Med or Large. I'm right at the border and two helmets of the same brand and model, one large and one medium, will yield a different fit. My question is, *should the fit be snug with little room for adjustment, or loose, with more room for adjustment?*
> 
> In the event of a crash, G-d forbid, I would think one would want a helmet that's not going to wobble at the impact. Then again, that's thinking with a motorcycle mentality, where the only adjustment of the helmet is on the chin strap.
> 
> Thanks again!


IMO/E most everything we wear that's cycling related should be snug. Not loose, not tight, but snug. When it comes to bike helmets, I've always followed the same mindset and FWIW, the link below seems to agree.
How to Fit a Bicycle Helmet


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

You want the smallest size that fits properly.


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks to all!

I actually found a bike shop in Fort Lauderdale that carries the helmet I was looking to get online, the Louis Garneau X-Lite. I tried the Medium and was very glad I did, because it was the proper fit, with room to adjust. And the shop discounted it to match the online price.

RJP Diver, two things we have in common; the initials and the underwater hobby. I'm a DM. Was going to do my IDC at Bob Soto's in Grand Cayman (it was a free course I won during Ocean Fest earlier that year), but that was before Hurricane Ivan decimated GC in 'September of 04.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

That's a nice helmet. I have a wide head so I wear a Large in Specialized helmets. My Prevail fits side to side but has a lot of room in the front and back. I have to crank the knob all the way down so it wraps the back of my head. It's always good to try before you buy. Helmets are just like shoes. I have a lot of both.


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks teflondog. I bought my cycling shoes through Amazon and was very glad to have read a review from a person who bought the same shoes previously and suggested to buy the next 1/2 size up. I did, and my shoes were perfect. 

But, you're absolutely correct. I tried two other helmets at that shop that I was also considering from the LG website, and was glad I did, and didn't get them. One was far to oval in shape and the other, even in a large, gave me the "mushroom" look too much. The X-Lite was the perfect choice.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

RickJP said:


> There's lots on youtube about how to fit your helmet, but nothing on helmet size, at least that I've seen.
> 
> I've looked at many web sources looking for suggestions on helmet size, but most want to sell you a helmet.
> 
> ...


You got the fitting procedure, it's the same. Go try on different brands and models, and always try the medium and large of the same helmet to be sure. One thing I notice is that some just feel better. For me Giro is bad, because I feel the rear retention mechanism against my scalp. Specialized is good for me...everybody is different. Find a good quality and light weight helmet with enough vents and rear/side coverage for you. I sweat alot so more vents is better for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

Natedogz said:


> You got the fitting procedure, it's the same. Go try on different brands and models, and always try the medium and large of the same helmet to be sure. One thing I notice is that some just feel better. For me Giro is bad, because I feel the rear retention mechanism against my scalp. Specialized is good for me...everybody is different. Find a good quality and light weight helmet with enough vents and rear/side coverage for you. I sweat alot so more vents is better for me. :thumbsup:


Thanks Nate. I ended up finding an LBS that's a Louis Garneau dealer and bought the X-Lite in medium. 39 vents! I've been riding with it for 10 days and love it. And it only weighs 190 grams.


----------



## Peeratop (Sep 23, 2011)

My experience is to tried it.. they like shoes never buy shoes on internet x(


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Different brands of helmets fit quite differently. I've worn Giro helmets for many years. I was hit by a car a couple of years ago, broke my helmet, so naturally I went out to buy another Giro. To my surprise I couldn't find one that fit me comfortably. I tried on a bunch of different brands & finally settled on a Bell. BTW, Giro & Bell are the same company, so go figure.

When I try on a helmet, adjust it so it feels good, then fasten the strap. I take the helmet by the front edge and move it up & down. The skin on your scalp is pretty mobile & when you do this the skin should move, not just the helmet. Same thing applies to side to side. You can also try to take the helmet off when you're strapped in.


----------

